# New Member



## killabe (Jun 8, 2019)

What?s good fellas, I?m looking forward to the knowledge and real world experience I can learn here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherk (Jun 8, 2019)

Good to see you here bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2019)

killabe said:


> What?s good fellas, I?m looking forward to the knowledge and real world experience I can learn here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Jun 9, 2019)

Welcome....​


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 9, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.  I see you over at asf as well.


----------



## killabe (Jun 10, 2019)

Thank you, I?m really trying to step out of my comfort zone and interact with people who have similar fitness goals. So far in my opinion Forums like this and ASF are priceless because the guys keep it raw and despite the different personalities I see a brotherhood where you want to see a person healthy and not just ?Big?  We?ve saw in the past and just recently some very muscular and popular men die. So that tells me the exterior is cool as shit to have but if you?re heart, lungs and kidneys are fucked up it doesn?t matter how ?Big? you are. Most of you guys are quick to point out potential health risks when giving opinions on cycles and that speaks volumes to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironlion (Jun 24, 2019)

welcome to IMF


----------



## anabolicraw (Jul 1, 2019)

Welcome to the board - a good place to share experience and discuss questions.


----------

